# alpine dvi 9990



## sancho20 (Jan 6, 2011)

eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices


----------



## kyheng (Jan 31, 2007)

Too bad no PXI.....


----------



## marvnmars (Dec 30, 2011)

i remember these, the f1 stuff was amazing, but didn't these have a special output section to convert the output to rca?


----------



## nigeDLS (Nov 5, 2011)

Yeah, you need the external DAC if you don't want the processor.


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Should there be a power harness as well?


----------



## nigeDLS (Nov 5, 2011)

There should be an external power supply unit, without this the unit doesn't work.


----------



## nigeDLS (Nov 5, 2011)

Some pics here also:

Alpine F1 Status DVI 9990R and DAI C990 | eBay


----------



## JDMRB1ODY (Oct 11, 2008)

I didn't see any remote either ..? Tuning will be fun without it.


----------



## Vigarisa (Dec 10, 2007)

nice.

I shot a video of mine out of the box: Alpine F#1 Status 04/12/2010 - YouTube


----------

